# Inland Empire/Cali gutter punks



## Trooper (Mar 14, 2018)

Just posting this thread to see if there are any local IE, OC, or LA gutter punks, folk punks, or anti folk musicians around that are looking to start anything. I can play most string instruments and belch out lyrics. I am in need of some cash so I was thinking of busking at local areas. Not to mention i generally like to play in public. Feel free to comment or personal message me!!!


----------

